# Powering rotary snow plow?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

I recall seeing several working rotaries here in the past but haven't found them in 'search'. I 've built my rotary in a White Pass Kitchen car, built a smoker, built the chute and using a vac blower in the rear and a homemade chopper blade in front. All I need to do now is power the thing! Looking for ideas. Thought about battery powered screwdrivers, guts out of a drill. Not sure if one needs hi speed, or hi torque. Sure could use some help! Bill


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

To search, I find it much easier to use Google. Try "mylargescale rotary snow plow," for instance.

I think Chuck N made one, electric powered.

I'd try a hand-held electric starting motor used in radio control aircraft, mainly because I have one available and don't need to wreck it to build the plow. Taking apart a drill or something is going to be a lot more work, since the body is usually in two halves, which also form the handle. I'd think about something heavy, so there's flywheel-effect, too.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks BRO,

I have one that worked well in Colorado, dry light snow. Occasionally, here in Virginia, a small snow fall (<1") it does a good job. In Denver it put the snow 8' over the fence into the neighbors yard.

Right now I'm on my iPad and making links back to my archives, seems to be above my pay grade.

I'll post some pictures later this evening.

I wish I could say that I built it. That too is above my level of experience.

Chuck

Added when I could get to the laptop.

The motor is driven by a 6v sealed dry cell. Here are some pictures:





























The base and mechanism was made by Ken Orme in the Denver Garden Railway Society in about 1990. I think that he made about 5.

The cabin was the result of Mother Nature. I had a Delton long caboose that was out, when a hail storm came through. It ate the ends of the roof and parts of the cupola. I rebuilt the roof, cupola, and added length to the body and a side door.










I think Jerry Barnes in Nebraska has one he made that works as well or better than mine.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of the snow train.










Chuck


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Impressive discharge! Any idea how many RPM's she's turning? Thanks for the pics!Bill


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

No idea, but it is high.
Not scale!

Chuck


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I like Chuck's, but that is beyond my skills. I used an old 12v drill motor. The chuck makes it easy to hook up the blade. Ron Senek has one and he advised me to use a 18v battery to make it spin faster, which it does. Faster it goes the better off you are. You can see my build on my web page, click on the 'projects' button, then look at the choices and click on the right one. I think there is a video there, if you go to youTube I have several. Like Chuck said, you need a dry snow, doubtful you will find that where you are!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Just make sure it is heavy enough so that if the blade hits some thing solid that the whole train doesn't spin in the opposite direction!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill

My recommendation, if you really want to move snow (based on where you live), is to use a wedge plow and use your rotary occasionally when conditions are good for it to work. AristoCraft has a gondola with a wedge plow. A brick in the gondola helps keep it in the track. I also have a plow that I made from a NORTHEAST NARROW GAUGE kit. 

When I'm going to use a plow, rotary or wedge, I leave it outside to cool down before I put it on the track. You should do this for any rolling stock, engines and cars. Otherwise, the warm wheels will melt the snow around them and the water, slush will quickly refreeze preventing the wheels from turning.

I also spray the plow blades with PAM.

If you go this route, body mount the couplers. Otherwise it will derail going into curves.

If the snow is much more than an inch or so deep, I use a plastic shovel that I got at REI many years ago for winter camping. Metal shovels scratch the track and might damage structures near the track that are hidden under the snow, like switch machines.

Chuck

In case you hadn't guessed, I enjoy running in the snow.

Here are some pictures of other plows I have.

Bachmann K-27 with Accucraft flanger.










Northeast Narrow gauge plow.










Some pictures of running in snow.





























The problem that I have with heavy, wet snow is that it piles up in front of the blades and the blades can't cut and throw it. If you want to throw snow in Tennessee, you might try a model airplane propeller in front of the impeller. This might cut the snow and do better job of feeding it into the blades. It won't look great, but it might work.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

*The pleasure of plowing!*

Thanks for the pics and comments. I built a copy of the old Westside Lumber plow. Used a 'Spam' can for the water tank with lead weights. It has worked quite well! I disassembled two old battery powered drills, neither of which will work. Both have a series of gears mounted in the housing. What is needed, I think, for simplicity is the motor mounted directly to the chuck. Will have to keep looking. I guess there are a few of us who really enjoy running in....or through....the snow. Pushing a plow is one of the few 'real work' projects!


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

*Good ole junk box!*

came up with, I think, an old Dewalt chuck and motor my son gave me years ago. I had separated the motor and found today sitting on the junk shelf! I ran the motor only on 12v and it hummed right along. I'll have to come up with a 'U' joint as it sits a bit to high.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. Keep us up to date.

Enjoy the white stuff, I do.

Chuck


----------

